# Newb from AL



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

That's a pretty big board and wide even at 225. It's also pretty old - around 10 years or more. Not ideal for park and small hills and not great for learning on - if you do persevere it'll mean you're a good rider when you do finally crack it. That's if your resolve and/or skull doesn't get cracked first.

As for boots you really need to measure your feet and then squeeze them into boots that feel like they're too small.

Loads of info in the boot section.


----------



## Jpoe0108 (Nov 19, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> That's a pretty big board and wide even at 225. It's also pretty old - around 10 years or more. Not ideal for park and small hills and not great for learning on - if you do persevere it'll mean you're a good rider when you do finally crack it. That's if your resolve and/or skull doesn't get cracked first.
> 
> As for boots you really need to measure your feet and then squeeze them into boots that feel like they're too small.
> 
> Loads of info in the boot section.


He’s asking $50. Was planning to look this evening. He’s also got an Avalanche Souurce 161 (I believe) that he’s asking the same for. I’ve got a knack for taking the hard paths if that makes sense. Always up for a challenge. My issue with rentals (skates) is they do the bare minimum to keep them up. Broken eyelets, dull blades, short laces. I just really don’t want to be fooling with that after an hour and a half drive. I like being responsible for my equipment.

Is there another choice you’d recommend, keeping a decent budget?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

read and follow directions about boots...boots first!

take some lessons...including learning how to fall

wear a helmet

those are your 3 biggest budget saving factors


----------



## Jpoe0108 (Nov 19, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> read and follow directions about boots...boots first!
> 
> take some lessons...including learning how to fall
> 
> ...


Bham?! No way!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Jpoe0108 said:


> Bham?! No way!


Now my US geography isn't fantastic but I'm reading your initial post thinking AL? That's Alabama right? That's down south right? Surely they don't have any snow covered mountains anywhere nearby? It's hotter than a swamp monsters crotch down there as far as I know (not much but I have friends in FL who I plan to visit someday). So I googled and found this:


----------



## Jpoe0108 (Nov 19, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> Now my US geography isn't fantastic but I'm reading your initial post thinking AL? That's Alabama right? That's down south right? Surely they don't have any snow covered mountains anywhere nearby? It's hotter than a swamp monsters crotch down there as far as I know (not much but I have friends in FL who I plan to visit someday). So I googled and found this:


Lol yeah that sums it up. I believe we have the most Southern slopes/lodge in Mentone, Alabama. Cloudmont is the name. I’m sure it’s 98% artificial. But having said that, we just left Sugar Mountain NC yesterday for an anniversary trip. I did break out the skates for an hour or so


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm just yanking your chain. That's the worst photo of Cloudmont I could find - it actually looks like a great place to learn.


----------



## Jpoe0108 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hah. Yeah it’s hovering around 55* right now. I’ll end up getting a set up and going when they are open during the week early so I can make a fool of myself and consult YouTube in peace and without an audience. Once I have some confidence, I’ll stretch out to Ober Gatlinburg, maybe make a run up to NC and VA this year.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Jpoe0108 said:


> Bham?! No way!


No Sir, its the other bama...a wee bit northwest of ya.


----------



## Jpoe0108 (Nov 19, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> No Sir, its the other bama...a wee bit northwest of ya.


Lol nice. We use “Bham” or “the ham” as well.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

its a nice little place to learn as well...:hairy:


----------

